# Michigan '06 Spring Rally Planning Session



## cookie9933

Time to think Spring. action sunny We had a great time at our Michigan Fall Rally.We want to have more fun.







Michiganders, lets put our heads together







and get the ball rolling









We need to get our reservations in 6 months to the day in advance to get a choice location like Hartwick Pines, as an example. All ideas for location are now being collected







All dates for the Spring Rally are also open.









Planning Committee Members Sign-Up Sheet action

Jan


----------



## nonny

Welcome back. I'm glad you had a good time. I'm in for the Spring Rally as long as it isn't held while I'm on Spring Break. I always go to my sister's in St. Louis, MO that week.


----------



## Grunt0311

I don't know what dates you have in mind, but if after Memorial Day how about Silver Lake? Has lots to do for the kids and the adults! If not for the spring rally then we should definately plan a summer one there!!


----------



## BoaterDan

Grunt0311 said:


> I don't know what dates you have in mind, but if after Memorial Day how about Silver Lake?Â Has lots to do for the kids and the adults!Â If not for the spring rally then we should definately plan a summer one there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]57159[/snapback]​


I'm with you 100% like I mentioned in the other post. We went there for the second time this summer. Not camping, but we checked things out. The silver lake state park campground looks very cool if you book early and get on the lake side of the road.

If Michigan's Adventure is part of the possible activities it's better to avoid the holiday weekends.


----------



## cookie9933

All locations and dates are under consideration.
I've heard of Silver Lake but have never gone there. Is it a State Park? I guess I need to look it up








I think your idea for a Summer Rally can be a possible too. sunny 
We are in the Data collection mode














so all things are possible ,at least for some of the Michigan Outbackers. Maybe a Techie like the HappyKamper can make us a Poll.








I am thinking that several small gathering; Outbackers can meet and keep work and family commitments, needs to be a consideration too.
The keys to having a Rally is Resevations







;aDate and Location.
Keep it KISS








Jan


----------



## cookie9933

Looking for Info on Silver Lake I found the Mich DNR are raising fees again.







All kinds of fees being increased and added. If I read correctly, we will be charged $5.00 just for camping without a reservation to pay for the reservation system , as an example.








The DNR is requesting comments on ways to pay for our state parks, some are in serious need of repair, Burt Lake has had very poor maintainance compared to most State Parks.
I think they can save money by not using this privately run $$ exspensive reservation system. I really like to just Go Camping, not plan 6 months in advance. Many working families don't have the ability to plan a vacation or long weekend that far ahead of time.








You may want to check the Mich DNR site for the updates. you may what to make comments by Phone or mail.
We am planning on using more rustic state Forest sites. Usual cost $10.00








Jan
PS I am interested in preserving and protecting our parks for future generations.







There must be some better ways then just increasing fees.


----------



## MaeJae

I know for us it will really hard to book way in advance...work schedules and such









Here are some ideasâ€¦









South Higgins Lake ~ North of West Branch
Sleeper State Park ~ Caseville
Port Crescent ~ Port Austin
Silver Lake ~ Mears
Metamora-Handley ~ Metamora
Tawas Point ~ Tawas

Personally, Iâ€™d prefer a campground with swimming available.








Just some ideas.

MaeJae


----------



## cookie9933

action Silver Lake keeps popping up. Must be a winner.
Z-Family and HappyKamper both mentioned it on the Fall Rally.
Question, is there any canoeing in the area? We have been on the Pine River before. Anyone else into canoeing?
MaeJae. I like swimming too







. a Spring Rally might be too cool for that. But a Michigan Summer Rally is alway a possiblity







.
We can Plan two Rallys








Keep the Little Grey Cells working and we can have a fine time.
I was reading about the Thousand Island Rally and how they did a TT tour with admission being a Beer







It is really fun to see everyones TT and the custom decors and mods. I like see the kids the Z Family twins are really sweet. I like talking with the older kids too.It's like being at camp








Really enjoyed ourselves and it was so relaxing.
Jan


----------



## nonny

Any of these sound good to me. I'd also like a campground with swimming and I think all of yours, MaeJae, do have swimming, right? I live west of Mt. Pleasant and east of Big Rapids. Where is everyone else? If it's after school lets out, I can go anywhere. The UP is awesome. I've camped at Brimley and Muskelonge Lake. I've also camped west of Mackinaw City (Wilderness State Park). There are campgrounds up and down the west shoreline (or at least I think there are). I've camped at Hoffmaster in Muskegon. I have camped a number of times at Higgins South and Metamora but not for many years. Grunt0311 recently camped at Silver Lake and loved it. Did this help or make it worse? If it's on the west side of the state, my kids would have a better chance of making it.


----------



## z-family




----------



## cookie9933

Hi nonny,
We have camped at Wilderness and Muskelunge too. Both really nice locations. Thanks for the input. Silver Lake has come up again. Summer Rally location?

Let's think Spring before swimming season for a spring rally. Cool with the leaves breaking out. After Easter... maybe around the first or second week of May. Before we cut the grass for the first time.. my goodness how on earth can I think that far ahead. The weather is usually getting nice in southeastern MI by then. Just thinking out loud. sunny 
Jan


----------



## nonny

Cool, z-family. I was thinking of coming up to Cadillac for a camping trip yet this year. By the way, gang, I just realized I lost sight of it being a SPRING Rally. Sorry. I don't think after Memorial Day really still qualifies as Spring. It would be a transistion between Spring and Summer!


----------



## cookie9933

Z- Family let's do it ! You and Colleen canoe?I thought I heard you say you did.
Only the limit to our travels are time and fuel prices. In my heart I'm on river or the road







Good Night 
Jan action


----------



## z-family




----------



## MaeJae

Iâ€™m with nonny on waiting until school is outâ€¦ Depending on how many snow days we have this winter will determine when our exact dismissal date will beâ€¦and then staff has another day & Â½ after that.

I think an Outback â€œGreat Lakesâ€ Rally sound like a good idea.
I have heard good things about the Pinnery(sp?) in Canada, that would be nice too.

We also like to canoeâ€¦but Iâ€™d like to wait until it is warm enough to swimâ€¦for my kids that would be when the last ice burg floats away down the river LOL









Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## cookie9933

How about a mini Spring Rally for those who Can't







wait to go camping and can get the time off.








A Summer Great Lakes Rally when its warm enough to swim. We may have to do an West Coast and East Coast versions depending on fuel costs and folks home base...darn I,m so practical









Those who want to Rally might enjoy reading the Rally Forum threads and view the pictures.Since I am a newbie at setting up Rallies ,I'm using that Forum as a refernce point for ideas. 
We need a commitee of the Commited







Anyone want to sign on?
I have seen Polls to help decide dates and location . Do we have a Michigan Techie who could do this?
Jan


----------



## cookie9933

Another idea...for those who want to rally in Michigan. Lets look how PDX Doug is planning the Northwest Spring Rally. They had thirteen families for their Fall Rally and have experience in planning and implementing









I'm willing to copy a good plan rather then reinventing the wheel.









Jan


----------



## BoaterDan

Silver Lake: 
http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/...nfo.aspx?id=493

- Amazing sand dunes (tours, jeep rental, or take your own vehicle)
- Swimming in Lake Michigan (very big sandy beaches)
- Swimming in Silver Lake
- Pontoon boat, jet-ski, ski boat rentals
- Michigan's Adventure amusement/water park

We're definitely going again next year. If nothing else we'll announce when we'll be there and anyone can join that wants.

The Port Huron KOA is also very nice. 
http://www.koa.com/where/mi/22220/
There's all kinds of things to do right at the campground (go-kart, batting cages, putt-putt and much more), plus there's stuff in Port Huron. There's an annual big carnival there in town to coordinate with if desired. It's more of a take the kids and keep them busy having fun all weekend kind of place rather than a escape the city and relax kind of place.


----------



## MaeJae

Lake Port State Park is also nice It is just north of Pt. Huron








There is a lot to do in Michigan! Making a decision will be hard.








Put them all in a hat and see what gets drawn???

MaeJae


----------



## Grunt0311

I have been to Port Huron's KOA, it is a nice park. Of course it has been a few years since I have been there so it might have changed







. Lake Huron is not far from there, and Blue Water Fest is what Dan mentioned and has a fairly large carnival for the kids. I'm not sure on the exact dates for that. Oh, decisions, decisions







!


----------



## MaeJae

The Festival is usually in the middle of July...as for the exact date next summerâ€¦








I have been to the KOA and I personally think it is a money trap. 
Is it fun?, YES, but everything costs but the pool. 
I'd much rather camp somewhere else and make a 15-20 minute drive to go to "Saw Mill City" (located within the KOA grounds)
If you are looking for an "attraction" type place then KOA is it.
They have a DJ sometimes on Saturdays for teens, Catered breakfast on the weekends also $5 adults $2.50 kids, bike rental and of course Saw Mill City.
Don't get me wrong...it is a nice place to $tay.

I guess for me, camping at a State Park with plenty of things to do in the area is what we like.(something for everyone) But, majority rules LOL









MaeJae


----------



## Grunt0311

I'm all for the State Park







. Probably a lot quieter too!


----------



## BoaterDan

Yes MaeJae that is definitely the case. Like I tried to explain, it's the opposite of a state park setting. But if we're looking for the activity (at cost) kind of campground I doubt there's anything better.

I can totally go either way though.

Silver Lake might be a good compromise because there's plenty of great free beach activities and the dunes (for the price of an ORV sticker and flag, but I already have those) but there's also Michigan's Adventure for those more activity oriented. I'll just add that I won't do an amusement park on a weekend, so our trip there will be a four-day affair.

Everyone can just announce their other trips and we may get some 2-3 people mini-micro-itsy-bitsy rallies throughout the summer.


----------



## cookie9933

Good Day everyone,
Glad to see so many putting out ideas for a Michigan Rally. I think we have a informal Committee. We live in an awesome state with many beautiful settings. An Adventure Land of the Midwest as far as diversity of activites. We can call it the Great Lakes Rally or it can be a Spring Mini Rally or Boater Dan's Micro mini Rallies -I like that since it's harder to plan a large Rally.







We have more fun group camping doing some activties together.

Help me with a list, here is my list, Bills might be different








Campfire
Potluck
Mod and Decor Tour
Canoe Trip- 4 hour, do lunch.
Cost effect Fun- maybe a mini in a State Forest site.
Swim and Beach Party 
Game Night: Cards or Board Games (Mexican Dominos is fun)
Campfire Cookout over the flame and with Dutch Ovens



























































Outbackers know what they want...a relaxing good time.

Jan


----------



## cookie9933

I would like to have some feedback on questions to put in a Poll for our next Rally.
Long week with the toddler, but lot of fun and love. Good night.
Jan


----------



## socialstudiesmom

Hi,
We're new to the group, but would definately love to join you all at a MI rally. Spring and/or Summer would be great. We prefer the state parks too. We haven't been to, but have heard many great things about Hartwick Pines. That might make a good spring rally with a summer rally at Silver Lake. 
Anyways, if any help is needed with organization, I'd love to help. We have three children, so I could help with children's activities.
Looking forward to it all!


----------



## cookie9933

action Welcome to the Mich Rally Planning thread. We really like Hartwick Pines too. Love canoeing on the AuSable. I think two Rallys and the two locations you mentioned are both popular. That is why we need to set dates early. Silver Lake in the summer sounds like a winner from the feed back we have gotten here already.

Anyone want to put a poll on dates together? Right now I am preoccupied with our December Cancun trip







Thanks.

Jan


----------



## MaeJae

With people posting on the Frappr! Map it kinda helps to see 
where everyone would be coming from.

Still doesn't make the decision of where to go easier...there is a lot
to do in the "Great" state of Michigan!

Rally-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae

cookie9933 said:


> Right now I am preoccupied with our Dec Cancun trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks .
> Jan
> [snapback]62926[/snapback]​


Oh yeah Jan...rub it in...What ever!
But can you back up your camper?
Tatally kidding! That sound like a wonderful time.
Can you tell I am jealous?









MaeJae


----------



## Thor

Hi Everyone

I am kinda joining late, sorry. Is there a weekend nailed down yet? Love MI state. Count me in if the campground is no more than 8hrs drive from Toronto. It takes me about 4 hrs to Detroit or Port Huron.

Thor


----------



## cookie9933

Thor said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am kinda joining late, sorry. Is there a weekend nailed down yet? Love MI state. Count me in if the campground is no more than 8hrs drive from Toronto. It takes me about 4 hrs to Detroit or Port Huron.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]62929[/snapback]​


Thor,

No date or location decided yet. I think it would be great if we can get some of our Canadian neighbours to be part of this (renamed) Great Lakes Spring Rally. So I propose that we get a campground within 3 hours of Port Huron if in Michigan or that we consider staying at Pinery Provincial Park, on Lake Huron near Grand Bend, Ontario.

Bill


----------



## Thor

Lake Huron has beautiful campgrounds

Ontario Provincal Park

Above is a link to Pinery's Homepage.

Thor


----------



## cookie9933

Thanks Thor for putting up the link. We love that Pinery. I like the idea of a Great Lakes Rally too.
How many Rallies can we put together for next year








One of Our new members call what we do E-Camping. We sure will be doing alot this winter in the Northern areas of US and all Canada


----------



## cookie9933

MaeJae said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am preoccupied with our Dec Cancun trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks .
> Jan
> [snapback]62926[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah Jan...rub it in...What ever!
> But can you back up your camper?
> Tatally kidding! That sound like a wonderful time.
> Can you tell I am jealous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae
> [snapback]62928[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 Mae Jae, we may be roughing it in Cancun this year after Wilma, but as long is there is a pool, some beach and Margretas I think we will make out just fine.








Would you believe we have invited friends to come in the past and they couldn't get their holiday plans organized to go for a week...so sad. We go for 2 weeks this year. I think of it as adult summer camp( senior camp for us)








I'll let Bill back up the camper until I get lessions from You








It's ok to be jealous, but I need a little RR







after babysitting our Andy







all year. I'll miss him very much after two weeks.
I get up early too ! I may drop in for coffee at the Breakfast Club.








Jan


----------



## Thor

cookie9933

Do you want me to check around the Lake Huron area and make some calls regarding service, cost etc? How many Outbacks are planning on joining?

Thor


----------



## bweiler

I have heard so many good things about the Pinery and Grand Bend. Mega/mini rally- whatever. Sounds great. Looking forward to meeting some fellow outbackers. Algonac S.P. is always enjoyable, too!


----------



## cookie9933

Thor said:


> cookie9933
> 
> Do you want me to check around the Lake Huron area and make some calls regarding service, cost etc? How many Outbacks are planning on joining?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]63130[/snapback]​


Hi Thor,
If you want to make a few calls and do some checking that would be Great







.
Between planning holidays and our trip to Cancun I've been coming up short on time.( I babysit our 2.5yr old grandson Andy







5 days a week. Love that little guy but sure keeps me on my toes.















When I get back from Cancun and after Christmas we can do a Poll and get some numbers. Wow the gas and diesel is coming down 2.09 and 2.69 today sunny 
Good nite Outbackers.
Jan


----------



## Thor

Jan

I will make a few calls to parks around the Lake Hurno area.

Have a great trip to Mexico

Thor


----------



## Thor

Hi everyone

I started making some calls but I need some more info.

What weekend(s) are we looking at?
Roughly how many Outbackers?
What type of service? (Provincal Parks rarely have full hook-ups)

Thanks
Thor


----------



## BoaterDan

I've stated my preferences...

I love Port Huron KOA for the activity ($$) kind of place, but a state park is fine too.

Some of the MI state parks are now taking site specific reservations for Spring 2006. I just checked Lakeport state park and they're taking them for May 2006, and the row of sites on the beach in the north loop is still wide open.









Of course they're taking reservations for April too - but given the rain that time of year maybe May would be a little better for organizing an event.

I'll start the can with $5 to see Thor jump into Lake Huron in May.


----------



## Thor

BoaterDan

I'm in (Lake Huron that is) Who else is daring enough to venture into extremely cold water














?

This will not be a swim....in and out and right to a camp fire...I think there is still ice on the lake in May









Thor


----------



## BoaterDan

Sounds like we have the first activity planned if we end up going to Lakeport.









Or if we're at the KOA we can always drive to the lake.

BTW, Port Huron has a excursion boat that offers cruises up and down the St. Clair River for those that might be into that sort of thing.
http://www.huronlady.com/


----------



## cookie9933

Everyone,

We (Bill & Jan) vote for the Pinery. Awesome park, very large with a LOT of lake frontage, sand dunes, sunsets over the lake, and kinda away from town and civilization compared with Port Huron and M-25.

Concerning dates, we are flexible but would be interested in second or third week in May. That way, crowds should not be an issue. We understand that others may not be able to start camping until after Memorial Day or the end of the school year. Let's hear some comments.

Bill


----------



## Thor

We need to check opening day for the Parks. Most parks open on the May "Long weekend" better know as the 2-4 weekend...I wonder why







This weekend is usually very busy. My suggestion is the one after it.

Pinery is an awesome park.

Thor


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

I just checked their website again - 2005 Pinery is open all year around







No update for 2006.

A pic of Pinery Park layout.










Thor


----------



## socialstudiesmom

Any weekend in May and any park. We'll be there!


----------



## Thor

Hi

Started looking into more detail regarding Pinery. This is what I believe is the best spot for us assuming that we wish to have hydro.

This is Dune 1 campground (North east part of the campground by the shore)










Is this ok with everyone? Pinery does not have full hook ups - Hydro only.

(Sorry for the map - it should include all campsites with colour coding - I will try again)

Thor


----------



## cookie9933

Thor,

A point of clarification. Is "hydro" short for hydro-power or what we in the USA commonly refer to as electricity? Don't want to have folks assuming you are talking about water unless you are.









You understand. Diffferent nomenclature here. And Happy Thanksgiving too, even if belated by 6 1/2 weeks (insider joke).

Bill


----------



## BoaterDan

Hydro = electricity.

I'm wondering about the distance from Detroit area. When does the sun set that time of year? I'm figuring that's a good 2.5 hours from here, and I wouldn't be leaving until 6:00pm or so.


----------



## cookie9933

BoaterDan said:


> Hydro = electricity.
> 
> I'm wondering about the distance from Detroit area. When does the sun set that time of year? I'm figuring that's a good 2.5 hours from here, and I wouldn't be leaving until 6:00pm or so.
> [snapback]65544[/snapback]​


Well, if the date is roughly May 21, that's one month from the longest daylight of the year (at least in our hemisphere). So, I'd say sunset is around 8:30...maybe a little later.

Concerning travel time, from Westland to Port Huron on I-94 should be less than 2 hours, then whatever time it takes for the border crossing, then a little less than an hour to the Pinery. At least that's my guesstimate. Any other opinions?

Bill


----------



## Thor

Sorry folks. Hydro = electricity.









Pinery only has dry sites and electrical sites.

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog

Latecomer to the thread.









Our bargaining unit (union) just voted in 12 hour shifts for next year. That gives me more long weekends.







The second and third weekends in May happen to be two of these long weekends (especially the third), so I am suddenly more interested in this thread even though it's about a 7 hour drive for me.

So what's the date? I need to make plans. Does the Canadian Government mind all of us crazy Americans invading?

Jim


----------



## cookie9933

j1mfrog said:


> Latecomer to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our bargaining unit (union) just voted in 12 hour shifts for next year. That gives me more long weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second and third weekends in May happen to be two of these long weekends (especially the third), so I am suddenly more interested in this thread even though it's about a 7 hour drive for me.
> 
> So what's the date? I need to make plans. Does the Canadian Government mind all of us crazy Americans invading?
> 
> Jim
> [snapback]65704[/snapback]​


Frog,

Nah...they don't mind if you have the $$ for CG fees. Really, I have found Canada to be a wonderful place to visit. Great land and good people. And they make some pretty good beer too.

Bill


----------



## Thor

Great Beer!!!!!!

You have to try Tim Horton's coffee as well...eh.

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog

Will Mr. Horton be there to make coffee for us?


----------



## cookie9933

j1mfrog said:


> Will Mr. Horton be there to make coffee for us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]65749[/snapback]​


You betcha. But don't they have Tim Horton's stores in your neck of the woods? They have them here.

Great Beer!!!!!!

And Thor, I didn't know you had such reverence for your "Beer" (capitalized!!). Well, my Dad used to call it nectar of the gods.









Bill


----------



## MaeJae

I heard we would need a passport to enter Canada soon...









Any news on this??? Or is it still in the "talk" stage???

MaeJae sunny


----------



## Thor

Bill

In Canada, Beer is very important part of our staple







Or better know as the Golden Throat Charmer.









MaeJae

(US to Canada and back) You do not need a Passport yet, but it is strongly recommended. It makes the crossing trouble free.

I will bring a tin of Tim's so everyone can have coffee in the morning









Thor


----------



## Thor

Hi

I couldn't get the map to paste proper so here is the link. There are 404 electrical site at Pinery - They also have group camping sites if anyone is interested.

Dunes #1 Detail Campsite

Thor


----------



## cookie9933

Thor,

So do you Canucks still have to get your Beer at Brewers Retail stores? Or can It be had at the corner grocery, or as we call them "Party Stores" in Michigan?









We may have to do some sampling of the local Product.









Bill


----------



## Thor

Bill

We get our Beer from the "In Out" store. Cheapest place to get the cold refreshments would be at the duty free as you cross the border. Beer is expensive in Canada ($35 - 38 a case for a name brand) (The cheaper stuff is around $26) The Duty Free should be under $20 for the name brand.

Have we nailed down a weekend yet?

On another note - MI lefts???? How do you figure these out. Sometimes you turn right to make a left and other times you cross and make a left followed by a right????

Thor


----------



## MaeJae

Thor said:


> On another note - MI lefts???? How do you figure these out. Sometimes you turn right to make a left and other times you cross and make a left followed by a right????
> Thor
> [snapback]66080[/snapback]​


TOO FUNNY!!!
Thats a good question?








If you are making a left and you are on a divided road you cross and make a left followed by a right.
If you are making a left "onto" a divided road you turn right to make a left.
I hope I didn't mix you up even more






























MaeJae


----------



## BoaterDan

MaeJae said:


> If you are making a left and you are on a divided road you cross and make a left followed by a right.
> If you are making a left "onto" a divided road you turn right to make a left.
> I hope I didn't mix you up even moreÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


And in many cases you can do it either way.









Yeah, I figured 2.5 - 3 hours from my place. That's within weekend striking distance I guess.


----------



## cookie9933

BoaterDan said:


> MaeJae said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are making a left and you are on a divided road you cross and make a left followed by a right.
> If you are making a left "onto" a divided road you turn right to make a left.
> I hope I didn't mix you up even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> 
> 
> And in many cases you can do it either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I figured 2.5 - 3 hours from my place. That's within weekend striking distance I guess.
> [snapback]66119[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yep, MDOT is really stupid with their left turn scheme. Don't know where they came up with that concept. If it doesn't confuse you, at least it will slow you down. Sometimes I think traffic engineers try to move traffic inefficiently....job security, you know.

Bill


----------



## HappyKamper

Hey how's it going Cookie and Z family, sorry it took so long to get back but been very busy at work.

Count us in for the Pinery and Silverlake just not on a holiday, these places are booked solid during those times.

our family loves the Pinery and its only 45 min from the border.."buy the beer at the duty free its much cheeper









I think its time for a pole to choose a date... I be in Calif next week for training and will try and set one up then...








"


----------



## cookie9933

HappyKamper said:


> Hey how's it going Cookie and Z family, sorry it took so long to get back but been very busy at work.
> 
> Count us in for the Pinery and Silverlake just not on a holiday, these places are booked solid during those times.
> 
> our family loves the Pinery and its only 45 min from the border.."buy the beer at the duty free its much cheeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its time for a pole to choose a date... I be in Calif next week for training and will try and set one up then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> [snapback]66202[/snapback]​


Hiya Bud, 
Bummer your work is so busy. Maybe the holidays will give you a breather. Best to you and your family.

Bill


----------



## z-family




----------



## cookie9933

HappyKamper said:


> Hey how's it going Cookie and Z family, sorry it took so long to get back but been very busy at work.
> 
> Count us in for the Pinery and Silver lake just not on a holiday, these places are booked solid during those times.
> 
> our family loves the Pinery and its only 45 min from the border.."buy the beer at the duty free its much cheeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its time for a pole to choose a date... I be in Calif next week for training and will try and set one up then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> [snapback]66202[/snapback]​


 action Hi Bud say hello to the family. We leave for Cancun this Sat for two weeks








Our friends are already down there. Weather is wonderful. Yes







we go for Blue! I agree about avoiding the holidays. Thor said he knows the area well too. 
Please do the Poll as I'll be really busy kicking back in Cancun










































but we will be visiting the Outbackers sunny 
Jan


----------



## BoaterDan

I'm checking the michigan state parks and the prime ones seem to be completely booked at the extent of the six month limitation - i.e. May is fully booked.

Don't know how the Pinery is in that regard, but I think it's a pretty popular place.

So I'm thinking we need to lock a date and start making reservations NOW.

I think May 19-21 or May 26-28. Let's just pick one on the next 5 votes and go with it.

Unless this park isn't as crowed as I expect. Otherwise, let's do it.


----------



## Morrowmd

Hey Y'all,

I'm Johnny Come Lately to this one. I just spent half an hour reading this entire thread.

The Pinery is an awesome park, been there probably a dozen times. I do know it fills up fast, like MI State Parks. We're all for it here, problem is I coach my daughters soccer and the schedule isn't out yet so I can't make a commitment yet.

If you are considering the weekend of May 26-29, that is Memorial Day weekend and we already have our site at Orchard Beach SP (plenty of sites left there, BTW).

Anyway, I will keep up on the topic, sounds like too good of a party to miss!

-Matt


----------



## cookie9933

Morrowmd said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> I'm Johnny Come Lately to this one. I just spent half an hour reading this entire thread.
> 
> The Pinery is an awesome park, been there probably a dozen times. I do know it fills up fast, like MI State Parks. We're all for it here, problem is I coach my daughters soccer and the schedule isn't out yet so I can't make a commitment yet.
> 
> If you are considering the weekend of May 26-29, that is Memorial Day weekend and we already have our site at Orchard Beach SP (plenty of sites left there, BTW).
> 
> Anyway, I will keep up on the topic, sounds like too good of a party to miss!
> 
> -Matt
> [snapback]66472[/snapback]​


 I'm in favor of the weekend before Memorial Day weekend. This would result in a lot less people and much better chance of making reservations.

Bill


----------



## BoaterDan

That makes sense. And two of us for May 19-21. Come on people I think we need to move on this ASAP.


----------



## Thor

If we are booking in Canada - Victoria Weekend is the classic 1st camping long weekend of the season. Basically opening day for camping. I recommend the weekend before or after but I am game for the long weekend if we can get enough sites.

May 19th Weekend is Victoria Day Weekend

Thor


----------



## Thor

Hi Everyone

It has been awhile since we have been active. Have we nailed down a stake yet for which weekend? Pinery is very popular park so my plan was to contact them during the 1st week of 06 and get our sites looked after.

Please let me know - Pinery still a go?

Thor


----------



## cookie9933

Thor,

Sorry to be away in Cancun so long (2 weeks).







But we're back now. And the hurricane didn't blow all of it away either. We had a good time.









Didn't know about Victoria Day being May 19. So you're saying that the Pinery will be packed that weekend? So it sounds that if the Pinery is our choice, we should go the week before Victoria Day? What does everyone think about that?

Bill


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thorsten,

When and where is this event looking to happen? We may have some interest knowing that information, assuming we can jump in late.

kevin


----------



## Thor

Kevin

A date has not been nailed down yet. I seems most everyone is looking in May. The location is Pinery Park on Lake Huron.

Pinery Park

Above is a link. Pinery is a beautiful park.

I think it is about an hours drive into Canada from Port Huron. The link also has a map.

Bill

The weekend of May 13th is the Northeast Rally. The long weekend is good choice, however: I just want everyone to know that it way be busy. It would be like camping on during a long weekend in the states. Pniery is a large park so it may not seem crowded.

Maybe the 1st weekend in June?

Thor


----------



## Thor

Hi

I do not wish to be pushy but have we decided on a date? The May 19th is a good weekend, I just want to let everyone know that is a long weekend for Canada. If we decide on the long weekend, I will be staying for 3 nights









Thor


----------



## BoaterDan

After careful reconsideration, I've concluded that the main attraction for us at that destination is the beach. Since that's obviously not goint to be part of the activities that time of year I don't think I'm interested in the trip.

Just wanted to let you know I wasn't ignoring you.


----------



## cookie9933

Before the end of May, it's arguably too cool for swimming anywhere in Michigan or southern Ontario. The Great Lakes take more time than smaller lakes to be comfortable. And yes, Pinery has miles of great beaches.

But people do camp during all the months of the Spring, even if they don't swim or boat. The Pinery's beach scenery and other amenities are working just fine in May.

Bill


----------



## Morrowmd

Has anyone crossed the border lately? I was just wondering how long it usually takes and if you need a passport now.

It used to be a breeze but we haven't crossed over since before 9-11.

-Matt


----------



## Thor

Matt

They just had a big write up about bordering crossings in the Toronto Star. Passports are not required until 2007. They are actually looking at not putting this in place because both sides fear that travel will go down.

Passports do make crossing a bit easier. Just bring some valid ID.

Thor


----------



## Morrowmd

Thor said:


> Matt
> 
> They just had a big write up about bordering crossings in the Toronto Star. Passports are not required until 2007. They are actually looking at not putting this in place because both sides fear that travel will go down.
> 
> Passports do make crossing a bit easier. Just bring some valid ID.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]70619[/snapback]​


Thor,

Thanks for the info! We are still interested in the rally but like I stated before, am waiting for my daugters soccer schedule to come out. I'm the coach and I could justify missing one game, but if there are 2 games during the weekend it wouldn't work.

You guys make the plans and early March I should know if we can make it.

-Matt


----------



## j1mfrog

Ummmm...

I was just wondering if anyone remembered, did someone actually volunteer to make plans for this or are we all just waiting for "that other guy" to do it. I guess I could go back and read through the whole thread, but I'm very tired right now.

I'm still intertested in going and just waiting for "that other guy" to make the plans so I can see if it works out with my work schedule.


----------



## Thor

Hi

No plans have been made or calls regarding any park reservations. I am just trying to get my calendar orgainzed. Sorry if I step on any toes, that was not my intent.









Thor


----------



## j1mfrog

Don't worry Thor, no toes stepped on. I just don't remember if anyone has actually got the lead on this or not. Now that's it's morning, my excuse for not going back and checking the thread is that I'd be late for work.


----------



## z-family




----------



## cookie9933

I agree with Rob, it's about time to make some sort of committment. So, we are voting for the weekend of May 19.

Thor tells us that is a three day (holiday?) weekend in Canada and there will be many campers and that early reservations are prudent or necessary. Therefore, I suggest that everyone interested state their desire to be at the Pinery the weekend of May 19. This will be a lot of fun. It's a great park. We've camped there in the past, years ago, and have been there many other times for a day.

Folks should say now that they are coming. If we wait too long, reservations for a group location may not be possible. So let's hear from everyone.

Bill


----------



## nonny

If my health situation allows, I'm in and the weekend of the 19th is as good as any for me at this point. If it ends up being a long weekend, however, I'll only be able to do the 2 nights. I've been off work since November 11th. I had to use all of my sick and vacation leave before going on Short-Term Disability. Working in the schools, I get off early enough to make it on Friday night, though it would be a late arrival. I'm guessing a 5-5 1/2 hour trip, depending on how long the wait is at the bridge. I think it's about 3 1/2 hours from my place to Port Huron without towing. Since I'm staying at my daughter's until my next doctor's appointment Jan. 25th and can't always be on the computer long enough to check Outbackers, can someone please nudge me on my email if need be?


----------



## Thor

Pinery is a great park. Regarding time of year ... unless we are camping in the southern states swimming will be out.

May 19th weekend at Pinery works for me. I figure about 4hrs 4.5 hrs drive for me. Port Huron takes me about 4hrs without a trailer

Thor


----------



## our2girls

Hi! I haven't posted in quite awhile, I've been "lurking"....

My wife is from Windsor, Ont...I mentioned to her that the rally was swaying towards the Pinery during the May long weekend, as she calls it. She said that park is CRAZY with drunken kids that weekend, and the OPP has their hands full.

She also mentioned that if you step off your site with a beer, you will get a ticket if caught









From past experiences in both the States and our neighbors to the south (I'm a Detroiter!!) during holidays, I would vote to steer clear that weekend.

My 2 cents. action

Thanks,

Mike

P.S. May I suggest Hidden Ridge in Shelbyville, MI ( between Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids)? Brand new park, A++++++ amenities, great managers, Deb and I spent a total of approx. 20 nights there last season. Awesome!


----------



## cookie9933

Mike,

Thanks for the "insider" comments concerning the Pinery. About 2 weeks ago, someone mentioned that the Pinery is completely booked for the May long weekend. I haven't confirmed that, but assuming it's factual we would have to find a different park or a different date.

Let's not let this die. But I guess we're kinda starting over. Where do we want to go and when? There have been quite a few interested Outbackers since this thread started several months ago. What does everyone have to say? Camping time will be here before we know it, so now it's planning time.

Bill


----------



## nonny

Shelbyville is close for Grunt0311 and me. I really don't care where we go but prefer MI, if possible. I still don't know if my health situation will allow me to attend but am very hopeful. I'm still not driving but hope my next doctor's appointment will change that!


----------



## cookie9933

All,

Here's the webpage for Hidden Ridge:

http://www.hiddenridgerv.com/

I have heard that it doesn't have many trees yet, since it's brand-new. Cost $35 or $42 per night depending on whether its before or after May 21. Plus, it's right alongside US-131 freeway, so traffic sounds will be heard. I especially like hearing the big-rigs running along at 80 MPH at 2 AM. How sound-proof are the Outbacks?

We would probably prefer a nice State Park, but let's hear some more comments.

Bill


----------



## z-family




----------



## MaeJae

Try this...
We have not been here but it "looks" good on the web site.









Web Site

Site Map (pdf) wait for download

MaeJae


----------



## Morrowmd

Still lots of sites available at Orchard Beach State Park (on Lake Mich, just north of Manistee) for Memorial Day weekend. This park sits on a bluff overlooking the lake with stairs down to the beach.

We've had our reservations here since Dec, I'm surprised it hasn't filled up yet for the holiday weekend. Anyway, we will be there if anyone is interested.

-Matt


----------



## Thor

Morrowmd said:


> Still lots of sites available at Orchard Beach State Park (on Lake Mich, just north of Manistee) for Memorial Day weekend. This park sits on a bluff overlooking the lake with stairs down to the beach.
> 
> We've had our reservations here since Dec, I'm surprised it hasn't filled up yet for the holiday weekend. Anyway, we will be there if anyone that is interested.
> 
> -Matt
> [snapback]74670[/snapback]​


That sounds like a great park - Do you have a link?

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog

Orchard Beach State Park

I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Thor

I'm in. Do we have a weekend nailed down?

Thor


----------



## cookie9933

Thor said:


> I'm in.Â Do we have a weekend nailed down?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]75205[/snapback]​


Thor,

Read post #98. The date is Memorial Day Weekend. Matt mentions having his reservation since December.

Bill


----------



## nonny

Sounds great to me. Of course, that's pretty close for me so that may be swaying my opinion a bit. Just left the doctor's and I'm finally going back to work and back to driving after 2 1/2 months of being a passenger!


----------



## Morrowmd

Thor said:


> I'm in. Do we have a weekend nailed down?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]75205[/snapback]​


Thor,

Our family planned this trip a while ago and got our reservations back in December. Anybody and everybody that can make it on Memorial Day Weekend (May 26-29) is welcome.

Like I said, this is a popular park and I can't believe it hasn't filled up yet.

-Matt


----------



## z-family




----------



## our2girls

Hi...

Hidden Ridge is along 131.....but very quiet. You never here the expressway.

At any rate, the State Park sounds awesome..... count "Our2Girls" in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike, Deb and the girls.


----------



## Thor

Thanks for clearing the date up. I just wanted to make sure ... some reason I thought May 19th weekend









DW has put her weekend off request in...Should know in a couple of days. Once the weekend is cleared the reservation will be made.

Camping weekends are getting booked









Thor


----------



## j1mfrog

Unfortunately, I'll be at work.




























Have fun. I'll try to make it to another rally.


----------



## our2girls

Bump


----------



## HappyKamper

finnaly got some time off work... so is the date for the rally the 19th or the holiday weekend? If its the 19th we can make it....


----------



## cookie9933

Bud,

Looks like it's Orchard Beach State Park (Lake Michigan north of Manistee) on Memorial Day weekend. As yet, we haven't made reservations, but we expect to.

Bill


----------



## MaeJae

It sound like a great time...have fun all!


----------



## our2girls

Count us in!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Morrowmd

Alright, we're making some headway here!

We started out as a "Micro-Mini Rally" but we're making our way towards the "Good-Sized-But-Not-Huge-Rally" (see Rally Terminology posted by BigBadBrain).

Let's keep it going!


----------



## BoaterDan

Guys, I'd be careful waiting too long. I've been monitoring the lake michigan state parks very closely and the ones further south are booked 100% as far out as you can look (6 months). That may cause people to start pushing up the coast looking for spots.

I've considered that myself, but at 6 hours or so from home that's a bit of a hike for a weekend, even a long one, so you guys have fun!


----------



## our2girls

BUMP!!

I am willing to help!

Mike


----------



## Morrowmd

Mike,

I just checked, still lots of sites at Orchard Beach SP over Memorial Day Weekend.

Orchard Beach State Park

As stated earlier, we made our reservations in December.

Other than that weekend we are booked til Fall. What can I say, you gotta get your reservations in early to get prime campsites!
















-Matt


----------



## Thor

Do we have a count how many Outbackers will be at the rally?

Thor


----------



## Morrowmd

Thor said:


> Do we have a count how many Outbackers will be at the rally?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]79943[/snapback]​


I'm thinking 3 families right now, but lets see who chimes in.


----------



## nonny

I'm in if I can get reservations.


----------



## our2girls

We are in also...

What about sites together? Is this possible?!

I've got to run, my Mom is in the hospital with some heart problems tonight









Mike


----------



## nonny

Prayers to your Mom, Mike!


----------



## Morrowmd

nonny said:


> Prayers to your Mom, Mike!
> [snapback]80285[/snapback]​


Ditto, Mike, I hope she's OK.

-Matt


----------



## our2girls

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers...she spent the night for observation, and hopefully will be discharged this afternoon!

Mike


----------



## Morrowmd

our2girls said:


> We are in also...
> 
> What about sites together? Is this possible?!
> 
> [snapback]80282[/snapback]​


Regarding getting sites together at Orchard Beach SP, there are quite a few sites open together in the middle and back of the campground. When booking a site online you can look at the map and pick any site. If you post which site you have, others could reserve next to you or near you.

We have site 43 (I think), it has a nice view of Lake MI, that's why we booked early! I believe all the other lake view sites are now taken, but check it out.

Hope to see everyone there!

-Matt


----------



## Camping Fan

cookie9933 said:


> Bud,
> 
> Looks like it's Orchard Beach State Park (Lake Michigan north of Manistee) on Memorial Day weekend. As yet, we haven't made reservations, but we expect to.
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]77743[/snapback]​


I'll have to catch a rally another time as I already have camping reservations with the family for Memorial Day weekend.

Deb


----------



## Thor

Mike

Our thoughts and prayers to your mom. We are all hoping that she doing well.

Thor


----------



## HappyKamper

I'll have to catch up with you all another time as I too have camping reservations with the family for Memorial Day weekend (Pinery).










I would like to start talking about setting up another rally session (possibly 4th of July weekend) Or July 22nd Say Silver lake Lake Sleepy bear dunes...nothing like planning at little early I guess. get those reservations in...

see the web site for the yogi bear and other campgrounds...

http://www.silverlakecvb.org/silverlakehar...srvresorts.html
http://www.leelanau.com/dunes/camp/

Let me know what you think... if interested I will start another thread.. so as not to mess this one up...for you all


----------



## Thor

Bud

I say stay on this thread for a bit. We like chatting with you









Potluck??? Anyone interested?

Thor


----------



## Morrowmd

HappyKamper said:


> I would like to start talking about setting up another rally session (possibly 4th of July weekend) Or July 22nd Say Silver lake Lake Sleepy bear dunes...nothing like planning at little early I guess. get those reservations in...


HappyKamper,

We are booked for the summer, maybe we'll see you at the Fall Rally!

Have fun at the Pinery, its one of our favorite parks.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

I'm hoping someone will see this soon! I just checked out this thread and then checked availability at Orchard Beach and found that we could still get in for the rally. Is it still on?
Thanks!


----------



## Morrowmd

socialstudiesmom said:


> I'm hoping someone will see this soon! I just checked out this thread and then checked availability at Orchard Beach and found that we could still get in for the rally. Is it still on?
> Thanks!
> [snapback]87938[/snapback]​


*It's still on, at least for us! *

We will be there for Memorial Day weekend, Fri-Mon. We made our reservations in December, I'm not sure if anyone else booked a site.

How bout it, anyone else?


----------



## socialstudiesmom

[

*It's still on, at least for us! *

We will be there for Memorial Day weekend, Fri-Mon. We made our reservations in December, I'm not sure if anyone else booked a site.

How bout it, anyone else?
[snapback]88007[/snapback]​[/quote]
We'll be there too. I'm going to make our reservations this afternoon. I think there's a spot that backs up to the playground so hoping it's still available. This will be our first rally and we're really looking forward to meeting some of our fellow Outbackers!


----------



## Thor

The 1st week in July we will be at Higgins Lake and Sleepy bear dunes. 2nd week in July we will be in Kilarney and Killbear park.

Already booked.

Thor


----------



## fishnmagician

Think that a buckeye might be welcome if they showed? We almost live in Michigan 30+ miles south of the border. OK I'll leave all the scarlet and grey at home.


----------



## nonny

Okay, we're talking Memorial Weekend, right? I've got to make sure that's not when my Godchild graduates in St. Louis, MO, before I commit but I hope to make it, too.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Morrowmd

fishnmagician said:


> Think that a buckeye might be welcome if they showed? We almost live in Michigan 30+ miles south of the border. OK I'll leave all the scarlet and grey at home.
> [snapback]88477[/snapback]​


A Buckeye, hmmmm.

Well OK, since your an Outbacker we'll allow it.









Get your reservations soon before they're all gone!


----------



## socialstudiesmom

I just completed our reservations! We'll be there the 27th and 28th. Looking forward to meeting some of my fellow Outbackers at our first rally! Did someone mention a potluck? Count us in!


----------



## Thor

The cool thing about Higgins lake, we have friend with a boat which will be joining us







Outbacking and boating







live cannot get any better









Thor


----------



## cookie9933

Thor said:


> The cool thing about Higgins lake, we have friend with a boat which will be joining us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outbacking and boating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live cannot get any better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]89203[/snapback]​


And Higgins Lake happens to be a great lake for boating, swimming, fishing, etc. You will love it.









Bill


----------



## nonny

Okay, my family's in, at least part of my family has committed to this point. We're reserved on site 141. Rally, Rally, Rally! action


----------



## nonny

I forgot to add that there are more sites available, just none with water. I'm hoping we can add a few to this Rally. The park looks great and the area's really wonderful!


----------



## nonny

Okay, I checked once more and sites are still available for Memorial Weekend.







Any takers? Socialstudiesmom and I are thinking about a potluck







on Saturday or Sunday night (they arrive on Saturday). Anyone else interested? Come on Outbackers. It's a RALLY!







Someone else must be out there just wondering where the heck they're going to find reservations for the holiday weekend







and here's a campground just wondering if they're going to find campers for the holiday weekend.







There will be lots to do even if the water's not warm enough to swim.







Walks on the beach







, sunny







,







,







, you know, just having a great time with wonderful friends! action If anyone's interested in a potluck and have a preference on night, let us know. It's getting close! I'm so excited! RALLY, RALLY, RALLY!


----------



## Thor

nonny said:


> Okay, I checked once more and sites are still available for Memorial Weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers? Socialstudiesmom and I are thinking about a potluck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Saturday or Sunday night (they arrive on Saturday). Anyone else interested? Come on Outbackers. It's a RALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else must be out there just wondering where the heck they're going to find reservations for the holiday weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a campground just wondering if they're going to find campers for the holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be lots to do even if the water's not warm enough to swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walks on the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , sunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you know, just having a great time with wonderful friends! action If anyone's interested in a potluck and have a preference on night, let us know. It's getting close! I'm so excited! RALLY, RALLY, RALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]100630[/snapback]​


We are booked as well









Thor


----------



## nonny

WooHoo!







You up for a Potluck?


----------



## socialstudiesmom

The Hunzikers are up for a potluck!







How many of us are going? Should we start a roll call?


----------



## nonny

You betcha!


----------



## nonny

socialstudiesmom said:


> The Hunzikers are up for a potluck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of us are going? Should we start a roll call?
> [snapback]102598[/snapback]​


 action Okay, who all is in on the MI Rally?







Are you interested in a Potluck?







Is Saturday night the best night for everyone or would Sunday work better?







It's getting closer!


----------



## Thor

Count us in as well. We love Potluck. I am game for Sat.

Thor


----------



## socialstudiesmom

Let's plan on Saturday for a potluck. If it turns out there's only three families, we'll all bring our own meat to grill and bring a side dish to pass? Does that sound okay? We can "host" it at our campsite or another's - we don't care. I'm not too sure on the quality of our site as we made reservations late. So, we won't be offended if someone else has a larger, etc. site than ours for getting together at. We'll just drag our chairs and our children on over!


----------



## nonny

I've sent PMs to fishnmagician, hurricane plumber, Grunt0311 & bweiler, who is the only one who responded back. All expressed interest in the past. bweiler is not able to make it. There will be at least 4 of us, my son Corey, daugher-in-law Amber, granddaughter Cae and me. I'm hoping my daughter Kym will join us and, of course, I'm really hoping Bill and Jen can make it. I like the own meat thing (I think we should bring our own beverages, too) and a dish to pass. I'm known for my good fruit salads, though they're better when the fresh fruit is in season. I'm open to any type of salad or dessert. You wouldn't want me to make potato salad but I make excellent baked beans. I'm open to other suggestions. What say ye, Thor?


----------



## socialstudiesmom

Nonny,
It all sounds good! Fruit is a favorite with our family - but baked beans too. You do whatever you feel like. I'll plan on making a spaghetti salad and will bring a dessert too.


----------



## nonny

Morrowmd just answered my PM and said they're not available on Saturday. How about moving the Potluck to Sunday?


----------



## Morrowmd

nonny said:


> Morrowmd just answered my PM and said they're not available on Saturday. How about moving the Potluck to Sunday?
> [snapback]105135[/snapback]​


Keep it on Saturday, Nonny. I am working on changing our side trip to Sleeping Bear to Sunday.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

Sat. or Sunday is fine with us. We'll wait and see!


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

Earlier in the year it looked as though we needed to sell the Outback, but our fortunes have changed. My wife was able to keep her contract position after all. In any event, is the invitation still open and, if so, what are the latest plans? There is a very good possibility that we can attend.


----------



## Thor

Right now our plans are to attend. If thing do not go well on the home front (father-in-law) we will be cancelling out. Both my DW & I have our fingers crossed that everything works out well and that we will be attending the rally

Thor


----------



## nonny

Cool! As for the Potluck, socialstudiesmom and I are open to anything but Friday (it sounds like I'll be a late arrival on Friday, too). Good news! Grunt0311 IS COMING! WMIOUTBACK, go to the www.michigan.gov website and click on recreation, then campgrounds, then Orchard Beach to see if sites are still available. Thor, I just said a prayer for all to be well to allow you to attend! RALLY! RALLY! RALLY! action


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

I've gone ahead and booked the last remaining site! Probably the worst site







, but nonetheless we are booked. We are still up in the air due to a potential family gathering, but at this point we are planning to attend. It will be me, the DW, our three children and our dog. All of this in an old extended cab pick-up! God help me! My wife usually follows with the Explorer as we typically take 7-10 day trips, but it doesn't make sense with such a short trip considering gas prices so we will all be piling in! Of course, we could always just pull it with the Explorer







...allright maybe I'm not serious but the dealer was when he tried to convince me that Explorer would do fine.

Keep a look out for an old red pick-up pulling a new white Outback on Saturday with a tired looking driver.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

Thor, hope you can make it and I've said a prayer too for your father-in-law. Westmi - we'll have three kids, a dog, and a tired driver as well! My fourth grader has a field trip to Chicago on Friday and I'm driving myself and some other chaperones. We are all going to be tired, but excited to meet fellow Outbackers! Noony - so glad your son and wife will be there too! Now this is really starting to feel like a RALLY! Did we ever decided whether the potluck will be Sat. or Sun.?


----------



## Thor

My DW and I discussed attending the rally...she still does not feel comfortable leaving for the weekend so we decided to stay home and support her parents.

Sorry everyone.

We all hope everyone has a safe and wonderful time.

Thor


----------



## nonny

We understand and want only what's best for your family. You will be missed! action


----------



## socialstudiesmom

We more than understand your need to be home. You'll be missed though. Hope you can make another one maybe in the Fall.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

Hey, Small but Sweet MI Ralliers!
We are still planning on a potluck for Sat. evening. We'll bring teriyaki potatoes and an artichoke dip and chips for munching while the grilling gets going. Remember to bring your own table service, your own meat to grill, and a dish to pass. And don't forget your camping chairs! We'll host if our site is okay. If someone else has a bigger or more central site and would like to host, that would be just dandy. We have kids and you all might want us to send them home after awhile!







I'll post our site number soon (have to look it up)!
Looking forward to meeting all of you!
Mary (aka socialstudiesmom)


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

Sounds good Mary. We'll plan on bringing a dish to pass and meat to grill. We might give you a run for your money when it comes to children. Mine are ages 2, 4 and 7 and all three talk a LOT more than their parents







!

Sounds like great weather for this weekend which should make for a great mini rally!


----------



## Grunt0311

Jen has volunteered to make baked beans, and with 6 people and 2 dogs in the trailer it could be a long night
















I think Nonny was talking fruit salad.

We should be arriving around 5-6 depending on traffic. What time is everyone else going to be there?

Have safe travel, and take your time. It is a nice long weekend!!

Bill action


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

I believe check-in time is 3:00 and that is about the time we will be arriving on Friday.


----------



## Grunt0311

What site do you have?? I think we are on 141.

Also, are you going 131 to 55, or 96 to 31. I am thinking 96 to 31 this time, usually go up 131.

Bill


----------



## nonny

If my lovely daughter-in-law picks up the fresh fruit tomorrow, I'll be making a fruit salad. We'll probably bring another dish to pass, too, but I won't know what until I talk to Bill's wife again. We're all very excited!


----------



## Grunt0311

nonny said:


> If my lovely daughter-in-law picks up the fresh fruit tomorrow, I'll be making a fruit salad. We'll probably bring another dish to pass, too, but I won't know what until I talk to Bill's wife again. We're all very excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113689[/snapback]​


Nonny, you didnt answer whether you need to borrow a tent or not


----------



## socialstudiesmom

We'll be rolling in around 3 on Sat. We hoped to get in earlier that day, but checked and our site is booked for Friday night. Should we plan on around 6:00-6:30 for the potluck? I'm a rookie rallier, so if anyone has a better idea - please chime in!
I have a 6,7, and 10 year old. They will be happy to see your kids, WMIOutback!
Oh, and we'll be in site 164.
Mary


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

Grunt, I want to say we have site 143, but I'll have to check when I get home tonight. I plan on taking 131 up. I actually live north of Grand Rapids. I would have to travel south to take 96. I could also take 46 to get on Apple Ave and then 31.


----------



## nonny

Better make it 6 because the Pistons play and my family's planning on going to town to watch the game!







We're planning to bring a Caesar salad, baked beans and fruit salad.


----------



## Grunt0311

Well everyone have safe travel! I am going to go up 31, and see how it is that way. We should be up there between 5 & 6pm. One thing I plan to do while up there is go golfing. We have a 4some. Are there any other golfers going that would want to join us?? Let me know tonight if there is, as I will try to get tee times tomorrow.

See ya all tomorrow action

Bill

PS, I use the term golfing very loosely, as we are not very good


----------



## z-family




----------



## MaeJae

z-family said:


> So how was the Michigan Spring Rally??? We haven't heard nothing and seen no pictures. Did everything go well? come on someone has to fill us in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]116384[/snapback]​










... yea, what he said...









MaeJae


----------



## nonny

Okay, now I get it, MaeJae! The Rally was great! Like Mary, I'm in my last week of school and sooooooo busy! See the other post for more info. Pics will be forthcoming when ssmom gets time and input from others on how to downlosd them and post them here. Sorry you couldn't make it, Rob, but it sounds like you guys had a great time, too! Great pics, too!


----------

